# Lightroom Classic CC Lens metadata problem



## bakewellblues (Mar 20, 2018)

Operating System:Mac OS  High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC 7.2 release

*Lightroom Classic CC import lens metadata incomplete*

This question is *Not Answered.*(Mark as assumed answered)









*Paul Rivers* 20-Mar-2018 11:46
Hi - new to this forum, hope someone can help.



I've just done a bulk import of all my old photos, which include thousands where the lens metadata is recorded properly against the image, which I can verify by opening the image on my Mac using preview, then using the Inspector.



So, for example the metadata for my lens in the Inspector reads:









However, the panel in Lightroom omits the brand specific information and shows as follows:











So, only 16.0-35.0 mm f/4.0 is shown rather than AF-S Nikkor 16-35mm f/4G ED VR.



This means that the lens is therefore not shown in the database so i can't apply lens-specific corrections in the Develop module.



My problem is even more pronounced in that the lens I have used for the last few years - my trusty 28-300 has also not been imported properly across over 6,000 images, yet, strangely for 165 it has.....









Exactly the same lens was used, and the metadata is intact on the original file.



Can anyone please suggest what has happened here?



I'm tempted to just do a new import to see if that fixes the problem.



Many thanks,



Paul


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 20, 2018)

I see that too in Lightroom with Canon lenses over the years. My conclusion is that it probably depends on the camera body model (but I never checked it thoroughly). Earlier models recorded only the lens data, without the name. Later models included the name. The Inspector may show you a different field, as the lens data are recorded in more than one field.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2018)

bakewellblues said:


> This means that the lens is therefore not shown in the database so i can't apply lens-specific corrections in the Develop module.



That 16-35mm lens IS in the database, but probably isn't automatically detected when you "Enable Profile Corrections". You can fix this by selecting any raw file captured with that lens, and in the Lens Correction panel first select the "Enable Profile Corrections" option. Then click in the "Make" box and select Nikon, then click in the "Model" box and all the available Nikon lens profiles will be listed. Find and select the correct profile (which will apply the profile corrections), but before leaving the Lens Correction panel click in the "Setup" box, which will probably be showing "Custom", and from the drop-down list that appears select "Save New Lens Profile Defaults". This will set the selected profile as the default whenever you enable profile corrections taken with that lens.


----------



## bakewellblues (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for your responses.

Apologies about the confusion with the Develop module.  Obviously a JPG will not have a profile allocated.  However any RAW files also seem to be recording the metadata incorrectly, but then identifies the lens correctly in the Develop module.

If anyone would like to take a look I have uploaded 5 files to this location:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6w7izf8jh0qved7/AADbMwxedPMArJOtwS38ZCmEa?dl=0

DSC_0021 and DSC_6081 both import the lens metadata correctly from two different lenses

DSC_0007 and DSC_6308 are incomplete from the same lenses.

PFR_0018.NEF looks incomplete, but if you go to Develop module and apply lens correction it correctly identifies the lens.

It looks like this may have been a known bug with previous versions of Lightroom, but seemingly has been reintroduced with Classic CC:

lens data missing in metadata | Adobe Community

Lightroom 6.6 missing most Nikon lens profiles | Adobe Community

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> That 16-35mm lens IS in the database, but probably isn't automatically detected when you "Enable Profile Corrections". You can fix this by selecting any raw file captured with that lens, and in the Lens Correction panel first select the "Enable Profile Corrections" option. Then click in the "Make" box and select Nikon, then click in the "Model" box and all the available Nikon lens profiles will be listed. Find and select the correct profile (which will apply the profile corrections), but before leaving the Lens Correction panel click in the "Setup" box, which will probably be showing "Custom", and from the drop-down list that appears select "Save New Lens Profile Defaults". This will set the selected profile as the default whenever you enable profile corrections taken with that lens.



From my experience, this bug has been in LR for years.  For reasons that only LR can explain, sometimes (mostly for me) it auto picks up the meta data and sometimes it doesn't.  It is easy to show that LR 'knows' the body/lens combination, because selecting the make in the drop-down, causes the lens to be displayed correctly too (Jim, when this happens, it isn't necessary to select the lens from the drop-down).  This little 'kick' fixes it, but it is really, really annoying.  I suspect some kind of timing issue on import, I'm speculating but perhaps running LR single threaded might help?  In Windows, set cpu affinity.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 21, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> From my experience, this bug has been in LR for years.  For reasons that only LR can explain, sometimes (mostly for me) it auto picks up the meta data and sometimes it doesn't.  It is easy to show that LR 'knows' the body/lens combination, because selecting the make in the drop-down, causes the lens to be displayed correctly too (Jim, when this happens, it isn't necessary to select the lens from the drop-down).  This little 'kick' fixes it, but it is really, really annoying.  I suspect some kind of timing issue on import, I'm speculating but perhaps running LR single threaded might help?  In Windows, set cpu affinity.



I have also experienced this problem, but I haven't done anything yet to fully document the problem and be able to fix it.

Here is a Library metadata display of my 2018 top level folder.  (I organize folders on disk by yyyy/mm/dd)





Note that both my my Nikon auto zoom lenses are reported correctly.  But not any of the various manual focus prime lenses that I still use.  They are reported as 0.0 f/0.0.  My D3 has the ability to enter "presets" for manual focus lenses, to properly set exposure.  

In one case, I was using a 28 mm f.35 PC (perspective correction shift) lens.  (Yes, I know it's old, but I got it for a bargain on eBay.)  The metadata for an individual photo does show the correct lens metadata, as reported by the D3:





The metadata shows the correct focal length and f-stop, yet somehow the actual "Lens" field is wrong.

I haven't yet taken the time to look at XMP files to see what is causing this problem, so I can't identify any fixes right now.

Phil Burton


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 21, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> I have also experienced this problem, but I haven't done anything yet to fully document the problem and be able to fix it.
> 
> Here is a Library metadata display of my 2018 top level folder.  (I organize folders on disk by yyyy/mm/dd)
> 
> ...



This raises the point that LR 'knows' some of the details and doesn't seem to be able to use them correctly in all circumstances.  However, I have an idea what you are describing here Phil is a slightly different situation from what I am describing as for me, the filtre data aperture does work, but the perspective correction data does not.  Hence my speculation that LR somehow 'missed' the data when looking to do the automatic correction on some kind of timing error.  When it goes wrong (for me), it is a case of 'almost but not quite'.  It is very odd and very irritating, though in fairness I can't say I have noticed it so much recently.  I know that the problem isn't the missing profiles of the known (and fixed) bug mentioned earlier.


----------

